# Ouch - salvaged Hymer S820



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

A nice little weekend project for someone with very deep pockets (knowing the price of Hymer parts). It has just sold and wonder what they paid for it..it'd have to be cheap bearing in mind these go for £40K ish and I reckon there will be a lot more internal and mechanical damage. Prob end up on some forecourt somewhere if they manage to get it delisted as a write off. Hope the occupants were OK tho.

http://www.salvagesparefinder.co.uk/HYMER+S820+MOTORHOME-1651.htm

PS the one in my Avatar is one Hymer crashed themselves!


----------

